# AIB cheque into AIB account - where did it go?



## lenovoguy (18 Nov 2010)

Hi

I lodged an AIB cheque into my AIB current account this morning.
I was under the impression that the cheque would clear instantly.
It hasn't appeared yet so have they changed this policy?

Thanks


----------



## whattodo? (18 Nov 2010)

Do you lodge it your own branch?


----------



## runner (18 Nov 2010)

Or, did you ask tem to clear it at the time?


----------



## lenovoguy (18 Nov 2010)

No to both questions! I wasn't aware I had to do either


----------



## demoivre (18 Nov 2010)

I would have thought that the close of business would be the earliest that the cheque would show up cleared.


----------



## lenovoguy (18 Nov 2010)

Maybe it is, I really don't know, I don't usually use cheques in any way shape or form, i do my banking electronically for the most part.


----------



## runner (18 Nov 2010)

If you lodge a cheque in your own branch, drawn on another branch and ask them to clear it straight away, its then available in your account immediately. Now thats what happens with TSB, dont know if its the case generally.


----------



## mathepac (18 Nov 2010)

A credit appearing on the account (or showing up as a credit on online banking) is not the same as "cleared". Unless you requested "express clearance" a lodged item showing on the account balance is not necessarily cleared for funds or value-dated on the day it appears.


----------



## lenovoguy (19 Nov 2010)

Oh right i see. So if I lodged in yesterday will it appear tomorrow or monday?

Thanks


----------



## whattodo? (19 Nov 2010)

It should do


----------

